# How quiet are goldens?



## Physiosarah (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi all i am considering adding a golden to my little family ( its just me and my bernie boy) and i have read a lot of golden books and spoken with several owners and have been on a golden walk in my area i have learned a lot about the breed and so far they seem perfect but i wanted to ask about one thing to see if its true.

I wanted to ask how quiet are goldens?

I suffer from a condtion called tinnitus and loud noises make it worse including dog barking. Im fine with my bernie as he doesn't bark a lot he pretty quiet and only barks when the doorbell goes hes very chilled and laid back. So as long as i have a dog whos like my bernie dosernt bark much my condition should be fine.

Owners i spoke to said i should be fine as goldens are a quite breed and dont bark much and as there easy to train as soon as you train a command they will stop on que. I want to ask if its true that goldens are a quiet breed?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It totally depends on the dog. I have one that hasn't barked 5 times total in 12 years, but I've had others who barked any time someone came up the driveway or to the door.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree it depends on the dog, my current boy lets me know whenever someone is walking down the street, comes to the door, etc.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Nellie never barked. 
Henry rarely barked. When he did he scared himself and stopped.  
Giggles never barked. 
Barkley barked sometimes, mostly only at other dogs that barked at him. Pretty rare though. 
Pebbles rarely barks. 
Sandy barks at everything  . Sandy will get Pebbles barking. Sandy is a nut.
Sandy's sister Riley rarely barks. She prefers to 'talk' by making funny noises.

Generally though, they are all or have been, quiet dogs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is great, especially the part about Riley talking....... 



> Sandy barks at everything . Sandy will get Pebbles barking. Sandy is a nut.
> Sandy's sister Riley rarely barks. She prefers to 'talk' by making funny noises.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Physiosarah


My dog barks at people who walk in front of my house. He barks at the construction workers. He barks at cats that come onto my stoop. Eliminate those triggers and you get no barking. So far any dog I have owned does not bark for no reason. I thought this might help you.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

They are quiet... except when they have something to bark about, then they are not. 

And what dogs view as something to bark about - varies and depends on the dog.

When I brought my old boy to dog shows with me, and he had to sit in the crate for a few minutes when I went to the ring with my other boy - I always asked somebody to keep an eye on him, and I apologized ahead of the time for the barking. 

If he knew he was being left out, he WOULD bark. It would be a very LOUD bark and typically drove people nuts. 

One place where I trained - the instructor absolutely hated having dogs bark while she was teaching class. Which made it difficult for me while I was juggling dogs between classes. 

My other guy is very quiet and typically only barks when desperate and then it's usually very hesitant and random... He doesn't LIKE to bark. Typically, his way of advertising his objections is digging very loudly. He dug through one door in our house, dug holes in a couple walls next to doors, and got halfway through another door. The second door, he managed to shut the door while snooping around a room, this while I was out of town and my mom didn't notice him barking a few times. She only noticed when he started digging his way out of the room and the loud house shaking noise that made. 

Oh, and before anyone suggests keeping a dog like that crated when nobody's watching him....  He knows how to open crate doors. 

Most of the doors in our house have bar type handles, which make it easier for the dogs to open the doors on their own. Round handles, not that easy.... 

Other dogs might find themselves accidentally shut in a bathroom or bedroom and decide that's their life now and settle down to go to sleep until somebody finds them? Bertie, uh-uh. He wants out - immediately. LOL. And you better pay attention when he barks, because he will take matters in his own hands if you don't rescue him at first bark or two.

^^^ This is my way of saying that dogs bark for a reason, and it's better if they bark.

Unless, of course, they are like my puppy.

He will bark. 

Usually, he barks when DEMANDING food or toys - right now. :smile2:

He's the son of the very quiet boy, might add. So there's no guarantee that you will get a quiet dog if his parents were quiet.  So far, he does not try digging through doors... but he happily climbs like a cat. Literally. Our cat has a perch up in a window sill (it's about a foot deep, so generous ledge) which is about face level for me. So about 5 feet off the ground. Cat hops up onto a bookcase which is about 3 feet high and jumps the rest of the way up to the window sill. <= Pup apparently saw that enough times and knew there was cat food up there. So yes, he jumped up onto the bookcase and up on the window sill to eat all the cats food and give me a holy heart attack.  What this means is if pup is out of sight when wide awake and very quiet? That means he's getting into trouble.

With goldens as well, there is such a thing as audible staring. I believe. <= I'm only half joking there. LOL.

Also, some dogs might not be barkers - but they pant loudly when they want something. That goes along with the audible staring...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I think most puppies will try to demand bark at some point in their lives, and if it is allowed and/or catered to, they will keep doing it. If you nip it in the bud, they won't.

My dog is a definite alert barker - if the doorbell rings, if someone unfamiliar passes by the window, if workers are in front of the house, etc. (though once she becomes familiar with them, like the grounds people who rake the leaves or shovel the snow around our townhouse complex, she stops barking at them). 

My dog does not bark at the park or if she's around other dogs barking or at other dogs who lose their minds barking at her.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I agree with everyone else. Duke only barks when something is wrong or he needs something. I will say that when he thinks someone is at the house his bark is ferocious. You would think he was the meanest dog in the world, he's not. Moe our 9 month old barks just because he likes the sound of his voice. He barks when he's playing, when he want's your attention, when the wind blows, when Duke barks. It just depends on the dog and I don't think it's something you can 100% control.

Our dogs are taught a "no noise" command that is very helpful in social situations. I can't take credit for it. They are hunt trained and our trainer teaches that. I guess the last thing you want when ducks or geese are circling is an excited dog barking at them. It does work but Moe hasn't really mastered it yet. He's not done his training.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

My Golden's have never barkers unless something very odd was going on outside the house and even then it was one or 2 muffled barks to let me what was going on. 
I agree it depends on the dog and more so in the early socialization stage. If you get the puppy out to as many places like Lowe's, Home Depot and get them used to strange noises that well help big time as most barking is from fear


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Otter said:


> Nellie never barked.
> 
> Sandy barks at everything  . Sandy will get Pebbles barking. Sandy is a nut.
> Sandy's sister Riley rarely barks. She prefers to 'talk' by making funny noises.


I have to say I laughed out loud at this! I think my Moe and your Sandy could be best friends.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

It depends on the Golden. Overall, I wouldn't classify them as a "quiet" breed, although they are quieter than, say, shelties or poodles. And the level of barking can vary considerably from one individual to the next. I have had one Golden who barked a lot in response to certain triggers (people walking past the house, the doorbell, neighbours in their gardens, weird noises at night) and all the time when doing agility, and one (my current dog) who doesn't bark much, except when the doorbell rings or the neighbours' dogs are outside.


You can teach a "stop barking" command if the barking bothers you. And as gdgli suggested, you can identify the triggers of barking and eliminate them. 



You can greatly improve your chances of getting a quieter, more laid-back dog that is less likely to bark by going to a good breeder who does not allow buyers to choose their own pups from the litter, and explaining in detail the kind of dog you want. The breeder can then choose the pup from the litter that will fit best into your lifestyle.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Otter said:


> Nellie never barked.
> Henry rarely barked. When he did he scared himself and stopped.
> Giggles never barked.
> Barkley barked sometimes, mostly only at other dogs that barked at him. Pretty rare though.
> ...


Joe, your "Bark" list made me chuckle!.


----------



## WolfLQ (Jan 10, 2019)

If I can teach a corgi (a notoriously vocal breed) to not bark unnecessarily, you can _definitely _teach a golden!


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I definitely would not call them a loud breed-when I think loud dog things like huskies, hounds, labs, shelties, terriers and toy breeds come to mind. They may or may not bark when people come to your house. Autumn would bark at strange cars in the drive or the doorbell. (Sounded like she would kill you if you didn't know better- which my mom liked since we were all kids when we had her-I was the oldest of four at age 13 or 14 when we got her.) April has hardly ever barked at anything-I actually kinda freak out when she barks cause I figure there must be something really bad to make her bark-although twice she's barked (tail tucked running away) when my husband came out from behind trees in the dark and startled her, lol! I actually kinda liked Autumn barking so that I knew something was up-but she never barked unnecessarily and would stop when told. With April, I've actually tried to get her to bark when the UPS man pulls in the drive ("Who's here April? Sic um! Go get em!", etc)-instead of barking she gets all excited and looks out the window with her "where's the squirrel!?!" expression. :doh: Any golden I've ever dog-sat or has stayed with me for grooming has also been a quiet dog. I think if a golden is loud, it probably came from a backyard breeder or when it did bark it got what it wanted so was "trained" to bark.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

My Ella rarely barked. She barked at the garbage people or would “roh roh roh” if she wanted attention and you weren’t giving it (and it was rare). And her bark was pretty quiet. 

My 6 month golden, Stella, found her bark at about 5 months. And she likes to bark at just us randomly. She doesn’t bark at the other dog. She doesn’t bark at dogs at training. She’s actually the quiet, well behaved one at class. And her bark is much louder than I would have liked but it’s usually when she wants to play/does her zoomies. She came from a reputable breeder and we did not pick her. Sweet but if she has something to say- she does.


----------



## ohgodtheglitter (Feb 11, 2014)

_Definitely_ depends on the dog. Howie talks all day long. He basically narrates his own life in real time. He hums, he moos, he grumbles, he purrs, he snorts, he sings. And when someone comes to the door, he brings them all of his toys while screaming, "WOO! WOO! WOO! WOO!" And yes, he barks, too. We've been working on the "quiet" command since he was 10 weeks old, and he chooses to obey it about 50 percent of the time. 

It doesn't stop when he falls asleep, either. He wakes us up in the middle of the night at least 3-4 times per week because he barks in his sleep. It remains adorable so we don't mind it _too_ much.


Megora said:


> With goldens as well, there is such a thing as audible staring. I believe. <= I'm only half joking there. LOL.


Can confirm; audible staring is absolutely a thing! LOL


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Definitely depends on the dog. I've had 8 goldens. Some were barkers, some I don't remember barking at all. I currently have three. The two year is very loud, we called him the very loud puppy. The old guy at 14 hardly ever barked, the youngest at 8 months barks once in a while.


----------



## waltrav (Nov 15, 2018)

I've known 4 Golden's including my own and most didn't bark much. 

Three (including mine) barked if they really needed something. Example: Needed to come inside, if I was walking across the street and didn't notice them while 
walking by.
One of those three gave one bark when going outside at night if it was very dark. An insecurity (fear) issue. 

The last, Male English type, probably barked the most. Like when he was excited playing. Not much more than a normal dog. However, 

i'd say it was due to training. 


My Happy didn't like barking and it was rare. Only if you took her away from me and separated us, so that she could see me, then she wouldn't stop. Or after surgery in the vets cage. 
She sometimes woke me up to go pee with a deep "Oof". That was the 2nd half of Woo-Oof. It sometimes scared the S.#t of of me!

On the subject of Barking. 10 years ago a neighbor brought home a large dog. Mixed breed, never fixed, something like a Mastiff , tall but thinner.
It constantly barked when outside for the first year or two, and then for 8 years only at passing strangers.
5 months ago he had an operation and unfortunately couldn't use his hind legs. He now barks at me and the neighbors again.

My theory is that he was insecure as a Puppy, & now because of his condition, he is once again insecure.


----------



## GoldenMom999 (Apr 14, 2017)

I would ask the breeder about how his/her dogs are. Mine can be quite loud when excited and the world is very exciting to dogs that have a lot of prey drive. If a potential buyer told me they had a problem with loud noises I would not recommend one of my dogs to them. But another breeder whose dogs do not have so much prey drive may be much quieter and a good fit. It's very important to share all your info with your breeder so you get the puppy that is right for you. Make sure to fully communicate the amount of exercise and training you can give, plus any special needs you have.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ohgodtheglitter said:


> Can confirm; audible staring is absolutely a thing! LOL



I'll third this. Both of my Goldens have been champion starers, too. Both just stare(d) to tell me they need to go out, and my current girl will stand and stare at me if she thinks it is time for dinner.


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

Sweet Girl said:


> I'll third this. Both of my Goldens have been champion starers, too. Both just stare(d) to tell me they need to go out, and my current girl will stand and stare at me if she thinks it is time for dinner.




I’m being audibly stared at as I read this.... he takes turns staring at us until someone gives in. This is more about one of us humans giving in to the other human as to who has to get up, lol. 
I was typing so I won. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 153330 (Dec 29, 2016)

Scotty had to be taught to 'speak' by us, but he also was inadvertently taught to bark at visitors to the house through a) Amazon - they ring the bell, he barks, they leave, he thinks his barking has sent them away..! And b) we had our bathroom remodelled - we had different plumbers, tilers, fitters going in and out for days/weeks. He hated it. He was very anxious and upset. Most of them he barked at. They were friendly, but not wildly happy having to negotiate a guarding dog.
It was always a few loud woofs - nothing more. Big and scary, but he never did anything other than a defensive alarm bark. We always had to step in and smooth things over.
If you look at it from Scotts perspective, what he's doing is very reasonable under the circumstances. Flaming annoying from the human perspective :0)
Generally Goldens are quite quiet - but if they're worried, they will alert you by barking. Depending on what's going on, and how you train them, this can case a problem (or not).
Generally I be been surprised by how quiet Scotty is. He is not a general barker - only when he thinks that the situation demands it....


----------



## Hilabeans (Feb 27, 2018)

Teddy is a demand barker, we're trying to get it trained out of him. He never barks at other dogs who bark at him when we're on a walk (whether they're in their yard/house or walking too). He also doesn't bark at the doorbell or the garage door. He can't see out the front windows to see cars going by, so that's not an issue either.
He does bark at the dog park when he's riled up and wants to play, and at obedience classes and other places when he's frustrated that he's not allowed to greet/play with other dogs or humans. Standing in line for 2 hours at the mall to see Santa with a ton of people and dogs around that couldn't be played with was torture as he seemed to be the barkiest of the bunch.
He barks at us at home when he 1. needs to go out 2. knows it's meal time 3. wants attention 4. is tired but is trying to keep himself awake like a little kid!
He has a totally different bark when he's scared of/mad at things in the yard at night (he looks through the patio doors), very low rumbling growl then low barks.
Hopefully the demand barking will be taken care of in the next year, I've chalked a lot of it up to his puppyhood!


----------



## 153330 (Dec 29, 2016)

This is what Scott does! Stares. 
If that doesn't work, he pants.
I am 99% sure these dogs are a) telepathic, and b), evil geniuses...


----------



## jimgl (Jul 25, 2015)

Megora said:


> Unless, of course, they are like my puppy.
> 
> He will bark.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. The mother of our 6 month old pup Abby was very quiet according to our breeder. Abby was pretty quiet until a month ago. Now she has the loudest demand bark I have ever heard from a golden!

Jim


----------



## ptsusie (May 21, 2018)

My 3 have been quiet. One would warn bark only in the dark,groan and trill when we came home. The last had a sudden quick growing tumor on her throat and vet asked if her bark changed....she never ever barked so I never knew.
Before the potty bell fad, I figured out bells on my own. She would quietly STARE at what she wanted, needed. "FEED ME" was a nose flick up and a spin.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

My current one barks when he thinks I should be paying attention to him. A bit high strung..

My last one was so quiet, you forgot he was there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## s.m.forester (Nov 4, 2018)

Physiosarah said:


> Hi all i am considering adding a golden to my little family ( its just me and my bernie boy) and i have read a lot of golden books and spoken with several owners and have been on a golden walk in my area i have learned a lot about the breed and so far they seem perfect but i wanted to ask about one thing to see if its true.
> 
> I wanted to ask how quiet are goldens?
> 
> ...


My 4-year-old male Golden had always been nearly silent. If he barked twice in a week, that was quite a bit for him.

It wasn't until I brought home his little sister, my now four month old Golden puppy, in November that he began to bark a bit more; but, he's still very quiet. The only times he tends to bark are if he's outside with my pup and me and hears or sees (or thinks he does...) something to be on alert about -- for him, that means about three loud, sharp barks before circling back to me. 

My puppy is more inclined toward barking, but only in certain situations, like if she and my older Golden both hear something unusual, they'll both bark a few times. She also barks when I feed her (because it's just THAT exciting!). I taught her "speak" and "quiet" over a period of 2-3 days and she's very good now about not barking when asked not to bark.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Five Goldens

Jazz - sharpest, loudest bark ever. Made our ears ring, but once she matured very seldom barked except at the killer crows that sat on the wires over the backyard plotting the murder of the whole family. She managed keep us safe throughout her life and the crows still stay away years later. 

Darby - had the sweetest face ever. But, he moaned and groaned like an old man from the first day we had him. He’d sleep in the bed with us and we’d know he was settled in when he’d give loud groan and fall asleep. We’d wait for it every night and never failed to make us smile. When it was particularly loud and dramatic it could make us laugh which started the whole process again. He also wasn’t found of other dogs, except family in his personal space and had an amazingly loud and deep bark to say GET AWAY. He didn’t bark at the doorbell or people out windows; if he did occasionally bark it meant something. 

Tay was a big red goof. But, he took protecting his home very seriously and would bark once intruders passed what he considered his perimeter. His bark was loud, deep and would make any sane person stop. He really didn’t consider animals threats unless it was a dog that aggressively barked first.

Finally, our current Casey Boy. We got him as an 8 week old puppy. He’s definitely found his voice early and uses it. He barks at the cats to try and get them to play (never works and we have multiple so there’s lots of that. Think a Jazz did too, but typically they outgrow that), the birds on the wire out back (channeling his inner Jazz but doesn’t care what type of bird they are), the chickens sometimes in the coop, and I think he barks occasionally in the front room just to get Dad to come investigate and then invariably give him some attention. But, he doesn’t usually bark when he’s out and about in town. He has started to bark when he hears something or sees someone out the window. So he’s pretty vocal.

Biscuit almost never barked. Never. Probably not more than twice in his life. 

Five Goldens and definitely 5 different amounts and types of barking and vocalization. Btw - love the vocalizations, especially the Roo Roo Roos.


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

What a fun thread! Totally agree--depends on the dog. It's kind of like asking if people are talkative. My Hope is the quietest we've ever had of six goldens; we might hear from her once a month. But when we brought home our puppy, August, he helped her find her voice, as he's a little more "talkative" and playful and she will bark a little when they're playing and they get in a stand-off. I've only had one who had to bark at every leaf blowing by, and I think he was just an anxious sort. I had one girl who always greeted us with a rooOOOOooooOOOOoooOOO! and a wagging swagger all her days--not really a bark.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Barking:

UPS/FEDEX/Propane Truck/plow = maniacal barking
People coming in or leaving = short term barking

While in the car: cows, buses, trucks, dogs, and some select people (we have not figured that out yet) - short term barking

Other than that is is VERY quiet most of the time!


----------



## nancie (Aug 4, 2018)

Physiosarah said:


> Hi all i am considering adding a golden to my little family ( its just me and my bernie boy) and i have read a lot of golden books and spoken with several owners and have been on a golden walk in my area i have learned a lot about the breed and so far they seem perfect but i wanted to ask about one thing to see if its true.
> 
> I wanted to ask how quiet are goldens?
> 
> ...


My golden has only ever barked when someone has rung the doorbell. He literally has never barked ever otherwise. 

When he is feeling especially frustrated or vocal (which is also rare anyway), he does like doggy speak which is really funny. I don't mean dog whining (he also never does that, even if he's alone or anything). I mean it sounds like he is actually trying to speak words 'maow' 'mooahwoah' LOL. Only sometimes it goes on quite long that it ends up a 'RoooOOOooOaaOO' like he is singing. So hilarious! Every other time you would think he doesn't have vocal chords. He is so patient, so quiet, so gentle and chill. Everyone says they love that about him. I think that part is the Golden Retriever trait! 

Even when something frightens him, he never barks. He's very composed! Even if he jumps at first.


----------



## nancie (Aug 4, 2018)

Sweet Girl said:


> I'll third this. Both of my Goldens have been champion starers, too. Both just stare(d) to tell me they need to go out, and my current girl will stand and stare at me if she thinks it is time for dinner.


I didn't know this was a thing! My golden does the same!! When he needs to go out, he'll just go to the living room door (which is usually shut) and stare at us. LOL I always wondered why he never 'spoke' to let us know, like my lab used to do. So hilarious that other goldens do this. So polite hahaha


----------



## laurenC (Sep 20, 2017)

Physiosarah said:


> Hi all i am considering adding a golden to my little family ( its just me and my bernie boy) and i have read a lot of golden books and spoken with several owners and have been on a golden walk in my area i have learned a lot about the breed and so far they seem perfect but i wanted to ask about one thing to see if its true.
> 
> I wanted to ask how quiet are goldens?
> 
> ...




Truly which golden are you talking about? In my experience each one is so different. They are definitely not loud or howlers or yappers like a beagle or pomeranion or something awful. BUT each one has their own personality. i have one golden that is nearly silent she stares at me when she has to go to the bathroom (better be good at subtle hints or you will have a really smelly house), she barks ONCE when someone rings the doorbell and she'll bark a couple times at someone if they come into the hosue without me personally opening the door. So, basicallly silent. My other golden is much less sparing with her barking. and gets excited easily and she actually "talks" i dont know if you know what i mean when i say she "talks" but it is very cute and it is usually when shes happy or truly annoyed and mouthing off. very very opposite one is very quiet and one is very vocal and they are littermate sisters. Personality and socialization is huge. also, when they get into a "pack" situation (ie: one dog vs two) they tend to get a more pack mentality and get louder and bark more often. strength and confidence in numbers i guess haha.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Wanted to add: my 6 month old went to Rally 1 tonight and all the other dogs were barking. She decided, “Well, I need to show my voice too.” So she barked. I told her, “oh no we won’t. Quiet.” Not another peep. The others? Barked.


----------



## Barlosh (Sep 1, 2018)

My Jess who is six months old doesn't make sound when someone comes to the door or when we come home, she's too busy looking for a toy to greet us with. We are all amazed how quiet she is as she lives with my four terriers who go crazy if anyone comes to the door. We worried Jess would pick up this annoying behaviour from them but bless her she doesn't even acknowledge that they are even barking.


----------



## farouche (Jul 26, 2018)

My daughter's golden is 6. I watch him frequently; I have NEVER heard him bark. Even when a herd of mule deer went by the window. He growled once recently -- we were quite excited. Enzo is making a noise! He's practically mute.

My beloved late golden Thor had a deep, loud bark. He used it judiciously and I liked that he would bark when someone came to the door. It made me feel safe. If you didn't see that he was wagging his tail and holding a Pikachu slipper in his mouth that he had stolen from my son, you might actually have thought he was a threat. I will say that if spooked or startled, it would be difficult to quiet him back down. But that was unusual.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Physiosarah said:


> Hi all i am considering adding a golden to my little family ( its just me and my bernie boy) and i have read a lot of golden books and spoken with several owners and have been on a golden walk in my area i have learned a lot about the breed and so far they seem perfect but i wanted to ask about one thing to see if its true.
> 
> I wanted to ask how quiet are goldens?
> 
> ...


My eight year old barks when someone rings the doorbell or knocks at the door, he barks right before we go to bed along the fence line to let everyone know this is our house (lol), and he barks very occasionally if he thinks something is amiss/out of place. For example, I think for a while he thought all the Herbie curbies in the neighborhood were ours. One time a lady was lying flat on her back in her driveway and he alerted me. Things like that. Although that sounds like a lot, it really isn't. He's a relatively quiet dog, but when he barks it is a deep chested commanding bark. 

I don't know if this is true for all Goldens, but he also ignores other dogs when they act aggressively for the most part. He doesn't act scared. He doesn't go back at them. He acts like they aren't important. lol Now, the couple of times they have come at us closely/aggressively he does his huge bark thing and spreads out. Whatever he says was effective both times it has happened. The other dogs backed down. 

My King Charles Cavalier, on the other hand, barks every single time there is an animal on television. :laugh: She's a cutie though.

As for the training when my Golden was a puppy, I worked with him more than once for each command, but they really are very intelligent dogs and they want to please you.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

OscarsDad said:


> Barking:
> 
> UPS/FEDEX/Propane Truck/plow = maniacal barking
> People coming in or leaving = short term barking
> ...



This sounds like Honey but she also has an inside voice that she uses to greet special people. 

This includes grunts, groans humming and singing 'l wuf yoo'!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

When he isn't barking...


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Mine is really quiet... he’s SLEEPING! [emoji1787]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

Megora said:


> When he isn't barking...


That video had me rolling! 
Scout barks at other dogs and people, through the fence. Other than that she is quiet unless she wants out and doesn't get the attention required to let her out. 
She likes to wake me in the middle of the night. 
My garage is in the back of my house and I have an electric gate that goes across the driveway. My yard has a wood privacy fence, but on the other side of the fence is a walking path. On the other side of that path is a family with at least 4, but maybe 5 dogs. They bark constantly and Scout likes to run to the fence and bark once when let out to see if the other dogs are out and want to bark back. She will bark when people or dogs walk by on the path, but I'm trying to teach her it is not neighborly.
We have a lot of coyotes in our area. Recently Scout wanted out about 2:30 a.m. I raised the garage door just enough for her to get out and she stepped out but immediately returned! She started growling and barking in a way I'd never heard before. Though I didnt see it, I think a coyote may have been in the yard when she stepped out there. I raised the door and went out, but found nothing. She was very interested in the area of the gate.
Sorry I got a little long winded, but I said all of that to say, mine barks, when there is a reason. I will work on the barking at passers by, but I am glad she barks when alarmed!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

Do not get a golden. They are wonderful dogs -- fantastic companions. But my golden barks at squirrels and through our yard gates at other dogs passing on the street. She will bark early morning or in the evening. She is a great watch dog in that way -- and we appreciate that. But she is not a quiet dog. Goldens are wonderful family dogs---they love human attention and outdoor activity. I have had three goldens -- and two out of three were not quiet. You won't know until you live with him/her. 

Do yourself and the dog a favor -- don't get a golden unless you want to make a commitment for life.


----------



## waltrav (Nov 15, 2018)

Did anyone have a Golden that Purred? 

My Happy would sometimes Purr almost like a cat if I was rubbing her ears.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a golden that thinks she is a guard dog and barks at everything. Lol. My first Golden was very quiet and barely barked. Chloe doesnt bark at people when they come in but will if she sees them outside. Every morning she wakes me up barking. She barks at any noise.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie does a snorty/purr sound when he is really happy or getting a good ear rub. It's cute.


----------



## three retirees (Aug 31, 2018)

Depends on the dog. We have had two Goldens, both adopted when they were over 7 years old. Both where show dogs, first was a champions (Eden), current one Paige (Aspenglo Possibly) was a grand champion. Eden barked 5 time in 2 1/4 years. She barked 3 times to get the attention of 2 cats she wanted to play with. 2 times to get me to give her ball back. 

Paige has barked twice in 5 months. She wanted me to give her the ball I got out of a bush.

Both dogs made Chewbacca sound when talking to us. Paige who we have since August 10, 2018 is still learning to talk to us. My wife thinks Paige is cute when talking. Both dogs made puppy barking sounds when sleeping, during REM.

Final note. Where you get your Golden will make a difference as to how barky your dog will be. Reputable AKC breeders are preferred over backyard breeders. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

Over the years most of my goldens have done very little barking. But I have had a couple exceptions that did like to bark an average amount.


----------



## 153330 (Dec 29, 2016)

But the Chewbacca noises ... They're totally worth it! 
It's taken Scott 3 years to start doing it, but it's part of his vocal repertoire now. If he wants to go your from the dining room, it's a very gentle 'wuf'.
If he wants to go out from the bedroom, it's audible staring, and then a weird Wookie noise - sort of 'arooghaaaoo' - soooo cute!
If its his dog walker at the door, waggly bum and no noise.
If its someone he's not sure about its alarm barks, then quiet when he knows who they are. 
If its tradespeople who are going to have the door open, and be coming and going, then they are BAD and will be CHALLENGED every time they come or go!!!! Loud barking is fun!! (And they might be robbers, so totally justified...).
All depends on the situation and the individual dog.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Hahaha wookie speak is the best


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

My neighbor's golden only alert barks appropriately such as for the doorbell or suspicious activity. My dog never barks for anything like that but he will demand bark and drive us crazy that way. Depends on the dog. Really.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OhSamson (Sep 6, 2016)

Samson is 2.5 and pretty quiet - he only alert barks and it's appropriately or when we're playing. I think this is due, in part, that someone is always home with him so he doesn't get scared or nervous. But he does show his displeasure when he wants a treat, a certain toy he can't reach, the door opened, etc by chuffing, harrumping and groaning like a disgruntled old man if I am not paying attention to his hard stare - lol. But he's a quiet boy otherwise.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Carlee - silence is golden. She was also de-barked at the puppy mill (she is a former breeder) so that may be a factor, she does growl sort of when she wrestles with the others.

Kirby - only barks when someone comes in the drive or to the door, she will whimper excitedly if she she's another dog or animal. Her main form of communication is groaning, she can express a large variety of emotions with the groan and facial expressions. She has done this since she was a puppy.

Trooper - BARKS, he has 1 volume - LOUD. He is learning to control it but its a work in progress. He also does wookie noises, Scooby Doo and a kind of whimper/moan… unique to him. That usually comes out when ball needs rescuing from under the furniture. 

Angel Darby - he was a big guy with a deep voice, rarely barked and usually he had a toy in his mouth when he did


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

More on mine.

I snore, so my wife has her own room... when she gets up for work, I’m asleep, and he barks really loud to be let out of my room....

But that’s not the end of the story. Since I’m asleep, my wife tells me he first quietly barks... he gets louder and louder until he’s lets him out. I only hear his loudest bark when he wakes me up..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

